# Toro 1128 OXE? (Non HD version)



## boobird (Jun 24, 2018)

Thinking about picking up a Toro 1128 OXE for $300. My 100' driveway is enclosed on both sides, so I need to push the snow in 1 direction towards the street. I live near NYC.

It appears to be the NON- HD version...smaller 14" tires, less robust than the HD?

The auger and crank shaft looks rusty.

Tecumseh Engine

Would you recommend buying this one or passing on it?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like a great machine for the price. If you can store it, I would say buy it. Those "rakes" would cean up easily, but not necessary. If add't, throwing distance is needed, an impeller kit will help.


Quite frankly, it seems overkill for NYC, but better too much than too little.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

boobird said:


> Thinking about picking up a Toro 1128 OXE for $300. My 100' driveway is enclosed on both sides, so I need to push the snow in 1 direction towards the street. I live near NYC.
> 
> It appears to be the NON- HD version...smaller 14" tires, less robust than the HD?
> 
> ...


============================================================================================


Hello boobird,

Buy it quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chain it to the car or the dog house when you get it home then take it to your local toro dealer to get it serviced for the coming winter and you will have a forever snow blower.

It has the spill out impeller housing exactly like the personal pace snow masters where it will not clog on you as any excess snow that tries to enter the impeller housing will be pushed back out and back into the cross auger housing to be fed back in to the impeller.

That machine is perfect for your heavy wet snows that come off the Atlantic Ocean and Long Island Sound. 

All you need is a couple cans of Fluid Film spray to coat the chute and spout, the cross augers and the gearbox shaft to reduce the rusting and to prevent clogging the cross augers.

I would also buy a couple cans of seafoam fuel treatment to have on hand for your gas can.


I would also ask the dealer to put larger jets in the carburator as you need more power as the EPA has forced the engines to become less efficient and burn more fuel and you need the power for the end of driveway monster to get rid of it if they use a lot of salt in your area.


The scraper bar is missing and should be replaced but that is a minor issue as you have to use the skids to adjust the height of cut that the snow blower takes. 

Do the people that want to sell it have an asphalt driveway?? If so they probably wanted to clear it down to the pavement.

The scraper bar is always needed to reduce wear on the cross auger housing.

A little sanding and a little paint and you will be fine.

Take it to your local Toro dealer and ask them to get it ready for winter for you.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

My opinion, I think it may be a fair price, barely, but not a good price. It's an ok price for this time of year, a fair price for December. As you can tell from my comment, I'm on the fence at this price. It looks like it has had a lot of use. The paint is off the augers, why? Use! It takes a lot of use to wear the paint off the auger. Where is the scraper bar? Worn out? Already? ****. The skid plates were not adjusted correctly wearing the bottom of the auger housing. How much use on them. Add the cost of those up plus the cost of the initial servicing maintenance. Tecumseh engines have not been made for years though it is a OHV which are the latter made engines. I'd like to get it for $150, max $200. I'd cry if I had to pay more though it's a nice machine, not at that price. I'd have to have money left for servicing and repairs, then money for any unanticipated repairs down the road.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Buy it. Do not let it go as it still have plenty of rubber on the tires so it did not see that much use.
What little work it needs will not cost that much to do or come anywhere near what a new snow thrower would cost. 

The nice thing about this model is that the cross auger housing and impeller housing can be replaced separately if and when needed. If you look closely you will see the bolts and nuts that hold the cross auger housing to the impeller housing and that allows you to remove the cross auger housing to replace it and to access the impeller housing more easily when required.


----------



## boobird (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks everyone. The rust on this one concerns me a bit...

I've posted a discussion about another option, the Ariens 11528 (2004-2005 model) which looks to be in much better condition.

How much would an initial service maintenance cost on a used snow blower?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

boobird said:


> Thanks everyone. The rust on this one concerns me a bit...
> 
> I've posted a discussion about another option, the Ariens 11528 (2004-2005 model) which looks to be in much better condition.
> 
> How much would an initial service maintenance cost on a used snow blower?


Rust can be wire brushed off using a grinder then oil primed and painted. The best paints are super expensive POR15.

Post a link to the Ariens.

I have charged many times and it's not unusual, $200+, even $250+. That includes a new scraper bar, skid shoes, carb soak and rebuild, oil, lube, grease, belts, adjustments. On some machines to change the belt you have to remove the auger housing from the engine section, some call a tractor. Many have a rubber friction disk which can be a nuisance to change especially if it has a drive chain then it's $150, two drive gears where the axle can easily slide out less than $100.


----------



## boobird (Jun 24, 2018)

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/142551-ariens-11528le-ar-924125-a.html

Here is a link to the Ariens post...What do you think?


----------



## boobird (Jun 24, 2018)

How does 1128 OXE compare to the Power Max 826 LE? I see a 826 LE for $350


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I do not know about the features between the two but for a power to width ratio the 1128 is stronger. IMO, 8hp should be on 24" or 26" widths and 11hp on 28"+ though really powerful on 26".


----------

